# Feeding with round bales



## allanimals21 (Jul 15, 2012)

So I got a round bale for free from a friend this weekend.  I usually get small squares but I tell ya I sure like the idea of having to only unload one very big bale at a time versus loading and unloading 40-50 small bales at a time.  Any how my question is how do I feed it?  I'm trying to decide if I should put the whole bale in with them or break it down?  Right now I'm feeding hay because my pens are bare due to no rain.  I'm just curious as to how long a round bale will last in the elements...I know people will throw a round bale out for cattle and horses and it gets rained on and what not and they still seem to eat it.  Although at this rate I'm not sure I need to worry about rain the way its been going! 

Also it seems the goats really like this hay alot better than what I have been buying them.  This is alot grassier with some clover and what not in it.  They seem to waste alot of the brushier twiggy hay when I feed that.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 15, 2012)

allanimals21 said:
			
		

> So I got a round bale for free from a friend this weekend.  I usually get small squares but I tell ya I sure like the idea of having to only unload one very big bale at a time versus loading and unloading 40-50 small bales at a time.  Any how my question is how do I feed it?  I'm trying to decide if I should put the whole bale in with them or break it down?  Right now I'm feeding hay because my pens are bare due to no rain.  I'm just curious as to how long a round bale will last in the elements...I know people will throw a round bale out for cattle and horses and it gets rained on and what not and they still seem to eat it.  Although at this rate I'm not sure I need to worry about rain the way its been going!
> 
> Also it seems the goats really like this hay alot better than what I have been buying them.  This is alot grassier with some clover and what not in it.  They seem to waste alot of the brushier twiggy hay when I feed that.


I personally would break it down it will last longer with little waste


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 15, 2012)

allanimals21 said:
			
		

> So I got a round bale for free from a friend this weekend.  I usually get small squares but I tell ya I sure like the idea of having to only unload one very big bale at a time versus loading and unloading 40-50 small bales at a time.  Any how my question is how do I feed it?  I'm trying to decide if I should put the whole bale in with them or break it down?  Right now I'm feeding hay because my pens are bare due to no rain.  I'm just curious as to how long a round bale will last in the elements...I know people will throw a round bale out for cattle and horses and it gets rained on and what not and they still seem to eat it.  Although at this rate I'm not sure I need to worry about rain the way its been going!
> 
> Also it seems the goats really like this hay alot better than what I have been buying them.  This is alot grassier with some clover and what not in it.  They seem to waste alot of the brushier twiggy hay when I feed that.


We do this every year. We really prefer round bales for a number of reasons, especially if they are net wrapped. Go here http://www.b4boots.com/w/ and look at Hay post #1. Reducing loss is the big deal with round bales, and hay nets are proven to help quite a bit. It's a little more work, but the cost savings is enormous.

(Edit) Hay post #2 shows how we put the hay out for the goats. Should have said that earlier, sorry.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 15, 2012)

I bought a round bale for my sheep because it was cheaper than buying a bunch of square bales. I have it sitting in my garage on a pallet and I am hand feeding it to my sheep. If you take the netting off and peel off the hay it will take you seconds to get 1 lb of hay from it--before I took the netting off I was picking it from the side of the bale and it took me four minutes to get 1 lb of hay 

I like having it in the garage because it doesn't get sun bleached (it stays green), it doesn't get rained on (doesn't grow mold), and I can control how much my sheep eat (and not waste). I think it lasts longer this way....so far I've been feeding this bale for I think 4 weeks to four adult sheep (130-175 lbs) and two lambs (currently about 15-25 lbs).


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 15, 2012)

We put ours on a pallet and cover with a tarp, outside of the field and feed off of it into hay feeders.  Just setting one in the field will result in a lot of waste and a mess to  clean up afterwards. 

You can use sections of 2x4 heavy wire fencing,  and sprial rods to attach them into a small circle around the bale,as they eat the bale the push the panels around so they can reach the bale,  One concern with a round bale is having them eat off of one side and it tipping over.  But mostly there is going to be a ton of wasted hay from goats standing on it.


----------

